# Spouse Visa Document Checklist



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have the following in my file and am wondering if anybody could please advise if they think this is ok and if I need to add anything else or take anything out?

Thanks!!! 


*Applicant Material*
Application form and financial Appendix 2 (VAF 4A)
Sponsorship Letter and Sponsorship Declaration
Applicant Letter
English Test Certificate
TB Test Receipt
flight Plan


*Personal Details* 
Sponsor ID
Applicant Photographs
Sponsor passport copy
Applicant Passport and copy


*Financial* 
Employment Contract, Letter and 6 months payslips
6 months bank statement
P60 - this years not available


*Accommodation*
Land Registry, Mortgage Statement, Council Tax Bill, Property Inspection Report and Utility Bills


*Genuineness of relationship*
Phone Bill and Call History
Marriage Certificate
Marriage Photograph and other photos
Air tickets and hotel bills for the holidays
Email records
Whatsapp Messenger Screen Shots
Greeting Cards


----------



## dref (Mar 1, 2013)

looks good to me my wife also submitted birth certificate when she applied.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

All looks good ......by the way how many pictures are you sending!! Add invitation card if you have !! and what do u mean by flight plan?? like when your spouse wants to fly to UK?

also i think its good to add a letter listing all the documents you are sending with the application and put it on top of the bundle !! like a checklist document...

So ECO knows u sent all these documents. and does not miss it.. ( just a personal thought )


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

I was so confused about how many pics to send - I had loads!!! But then I got told around 10 - 15 is ok, plus a few from the wedding. 

I don't have a wedding invitation card as we are only having a small registry and then religious ceremony, and have sent out official wedding cards. 

Yes - I have made a check list and have just this minute finished my bundling  

I have split it into 5 sections and then put one full list on the front! 

yeah flight plan was a bit of a weird one too - I just printed off a quote for a flight 

Thanks


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i contacted the local VAC ( visa application center ) in Islamabad... they said , organize it the way u want but , once u get to our staff . they will stack the bundle in the order they usually do  lol 

so i guess i wont bother making separate sections !! which other wise is a good idea


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So make life easier for them by tying the bundle with strings, so when cut, all documents and their copies separate and they can put them in two piles, one originals and the other copies, and in the order ECO likes as they go through the checklist.


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, they will separate them anyway and check if the originals match the copies, then return the originals to you...don't use plastic sheets, binders, clips...it will only make it more difficult for staff to organize your pile. Just stick to simplicity.  
Good luck!


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

When you say return the originals - do you mean after? 

I have stapled a few things - like bank statements - or should I use a paper clip - or nothing?


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

I have made 2 complete sets: 

Each set has 5 sections: applicant material, personal details, financial, accommodation, genuiness of relationship. 

Then in each set I have separated each section with one coloured paper and an appendix check list. 

Is it ok to have already separated the copy from the original? 

Thanks


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

No I mean:
When you go to your biometrics appointment and hand over your documents the officer will check your documents and return the originals to you. Make sure you have copies of everything, and put them in some logical order: financial documents together, accommodation documents, relationship documents, application forms etc... Put every copy behind the original document, it's easier for them to compare the original and the copy straight away and arrange them in the order they usually do... You will be asked to hand over the whole pile and then the officer will do his thing


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi mac 

I am confused  

So when we go for the appointment - we will hand over both sets - they will then give me my complete set of originals back on the same day?!

I have put them in order and sections but my original complete set is in one pile and then i have one completed copied set in another pile. 

So my originals are not next to my copy....


----------



## MacUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes they will give your originals back to you on the same day, this is what they do:

-They separate the originals from the copies
-They compare the originals and the copies
-They stamp every copy with a special stamp that there is an original document pertaining to the copy
-They return your originals straight away.
-They keep the copies and other documents if you don't have a copy of that particular original. 

For example, I didn't have copies of the payslips, but the officer said that they will return them to me anyway.

*Very important: include certified translations of every document that is not in English. *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxKumar76 (Oct 14, 2013)

*UK Spousal visa online application from India*

Hi all the experts in visa application (Spousal) .. 

I am novice to this site and just wondering if any one could help me in my application for a Spousal visa for my wife (applying from India). 

I am in UK and we got married in June 2013 in India. She will be applying for her visa on the 8th of November 2013. When, I was trying to book her online for her visa appointment the following queries arose: 

1. At the beginning it asks what type of visa are you applying for. In more details the questions are, a) Type of visa b ) Purpose of application and c)Type of application. 
Can someone please tell me what the correct options are? There is no clear cut option for Spouse visa. 

2. Secondly, Bangalore is the nearest VFS Office for her. But, in the drop down list it gives only Mumbai North/ Mumbai South/ Poona/ Ahmedabad. Could any one please elucidate in this matter.

regards
Kumar


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

MacUK said:


> Yes, they will separate them anyway and check if the originals match the copies, then return the originals to you...don't use plastic sheets, binders, clips...it will only make it more difficult for staff to organize your pile. Just stick to simplicity.
> Good luck!


hie could u just tell me how can i organised my whats sap and viber conversations ? i am scare cus i dont have skype history its well be fin if just viber and whatssap /


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

zineb said:


> hie could u just tell me how can i organised my whats sap and viber conversations ? i am scare cus i dont have skype history its well be fin if just viber and whatssap /


Hi, are you able to take screen shots off your phone? If so then you can download them to the computer and put a couple of shots on word document. 
Good luck


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

ya i have screen shots of viber but i send it all history of conversations to my mail after put in in not pad finally printed. do you think that work plz i need ur answer?


----------



## pooja18 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello, i am sponsoring my husband to come to the Uk, do i need to send a copy of my passport? Or original? If its copy does it need to be stamped or smthg?


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

pooja18 said:


> Hello, i am sponsoring my husband to come to the Uk, do i need to send a copy of my passport? Or original? If its copy does it need to be stamped or smthg?


Copy of bio page is all that is needed. No need for any kind of stamping.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> So make life easier for them by tying the bundle with strings, so when cut, all documents and their copies separate and they can put them in two piles, one originals and the other copies, and in the order ECO likes as they go through the checklist.


Hie joppa im confused about one thing about financial requirements that my husband works for 6 months now since August but im scare about one thing for example the 3 months he got per month 1550 £ for month 12 and 11 he got 1472 £ this month January he got 1690 £ now for question in appendix there is one question asking about salary per month after tax we are confused what the right thing he must put please I need answer I will apply this February


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It depends whether he is on salaried employment or non-salaried. Non-salaried means he gets paid according to the hours worked, so can fluctuate each month. Provided his average pay over the 6-month period comes to annualised £18,600, he is fine. But if he is salaried, and his monthly gross (pre-tax) pay drops below £1,550, he won't meet the requirement as they will take the lowest monthly amount and multiply by 12 to get his annual pay.


----------



## zineb (Jan 21, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Itnds whher he is on salaried employment or non-salaried. Non-salaried means he gets paid according to the hours worked, so can fluctuate each month. Provided his average pay over the 6-month period comes to annualised £18,600, he is fine. But if he is salaried, and his monthly gross (pre-tax) pay drops below £1,550, he won't meet the requirement as they will take the lowest monthly amount and multiply by 12 to get his annual pay.


 Yes now I wiil write to u what he have in employment letter ok and pliz let me know if is ok for my situation or not we are xxxxx we confirm that mr xxxx works in full time And his gross salary is 25 785 £ 
Mr xxx work in company as company driver since the 1st of august 2013 permanent And his salary 10 788 £ have been paid to him plus bonus 842 £ That what we have in letter of employment I want understand how will be work now and he is salaried


----------



## gatrgurl305 (Jan 31, 2014)

checklist/table of contents is a great idea. will definitely be doing that now.


----------

